# outside hvac fan works only when i push button in contactor please help !!!!!



## dusser1 (May 5, 2012)

it works only when i press it but when i release the button it stops. Do i need to replace contactor or is it something else?


----------



## carmon (May 8, 2010)

dusser1 said:


> it works only when i press it but when i release the button it stops. Do i need to replace contactor or is it something else?


its something else...


----------



## dusser1 (May 5, 2012)

What can it be?


----------



## clocert (Oct 14, 2010)

Check your T-stat and transformer. Set your T-stat call for A/C, and check to see if you have 24V at the contactor (the 2 small wires should carry 24V). if it does, replace contactor. If not, check T-stat and transformer.


----------



## dusser1 (May 5, 2012)

Thermostat is set at cool and i test it with the on and auto option and everything works fine except for the outside fan which i have to press the button in the contactor to make the fan work. I see the 24v wires that run from the furnace to the ac fan and they also look fine but i tested them in the furnace with the tester but they dont carry any power. Its a red and a whitd wire that runs from the furnace to the outside fan


----------



## clocert (Oct 14, 2010)

Either the transformer does not generate the 24V power anymore or the T-stat does not call for it. The transformer should be located in the air handler.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

dusser1 said:


> it works only when i press it but when i release the button it stops. Do i need to replace contactor or is it something else?


Yes they go bad. If you have 24 volts going to the contactor, and it is not closing, most likely the solenoid is bad. Replace it and see if it fixes it.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

shut the condenser disconnect OFF when working the 24V check out so your not banging the compressor on/off....verify 24Vs at the coil on the contactor.....or remove stat and jump R to Y on the subbase...the Y wire is the condenser call either broken going out to the condenser or open between the stat and furnace....eliminate items you'll get it...if you get the FAN/ON from subbase you have 24Vs working.do a continuity test on the furnace to the condenser then furnace to subbase verify R/Y removing wires at both ends..using audible ohms setting if you have it


----------



## carmon (May 8, 2010)

dusser1 said:


> it works only when i press it but when i release the button it stops. Do i need to replace contactor or is it something else?


pushing in a contactor is a very poor idea....be carefull


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

that's the reason i suggested to kill the outside disconnect for the condenser so he can work on just getting the contactor to close...if you have pressure controls on either the discharge or suction might be open there as designed.pressure safty controls are t'd off the lines with 2 wires each in series with the 24V into the condenser.


----------

